
Bento – An Android UI Framework - tylerargo
https://engineeringblog.yelp.com/2019/05/introducing-bento.html
======
hyperpallium
Try to give people a reason to keep reading near the start, rather than near
the end. Suggestions:

Start with two images: overhead of a bento box and an android app with a
similarish layout. Omit the explanatory text. Alt1: put it at the end. Alt2:
don't even have images; an in-joke helps word of mouth.

Mention the key benefits before going into excruciating detail. From my skim,
it seems to be that it's small without dependencies, but otherwise just the
same as standard GUI layouts. i.e. the cute name is unrelated to its benefits
or differentiation... what makes it cool.

The above suggestions, though specific and actionable, might be perceived as
"complaints", so I'll add that I really like small simple solutions. And, I
may have missed what really makes Bento cool.

~~~
mumphster
On the flip side, don't. I enjoyed how fast I went from 0 knowledge to seeing
code examples without a lot of fluff.

------
DonHopkins
I don't suppose it's compatible with OpenDoc's compound document persistent
storage format? ;)

[http://www.ralentz.com/old/mac/programming/open-doc/home-
od....](http://www.ralentz.com/old/mac/programming/open-doc/home-od.html)

>Bento®: "Bento is a portable object storage library and format that allows
OpenDoc to store and exchange of compound documents and multimedia. Documents
stored in Bento are platform independent and can be accessed independently of
the applicationthat creates them.

>A library for reading and writing Bento is available in source code form from
Apple. The library is highly efficient, platform- independent, and very
portable. Bento is in use on many platforms including Microsoft Windows,
Macintosh, OS/2, and various flavors of Unix.

>To get more information on the Bento library, send email to
opendoc@applelink.apple.com."

[http://www.edm2.com/index.php/OpenDoc_vs._OLE_2.0._Superior_...](http://www.edm2.com/index.php/OpenDoc_vs._OLE_2.0._Superior_by_Design._A_Developer%27s_View)

------
kkarakk
Not related to bento in anyway, just a gripe i have with yelp/copycats - Any
app still using bottom tabs for top level navigation has some serious problems
with identity and "primary purpose". The first page a user sees shouldn't be
cluttered with random data about 3 different types of services(here i'm
counting reviews,ordering food/searching for restaurants nearby and ordering
services)

Also if you're holding a curved display device you're going to trigger the
bottom right or bottom left tab ALWAYS and it makes it super frustrating to
use one handed - like when you're using your phone while walking/driving and
looking for a restaurant. notice how the navigation buttons aren't at the
extreme edges of the screen? yeah.

------
graphememes
I wonder how much internal pressure there is to move to React Native, or Vue
Native.

------
mpweiher
Sounds a bit like a UICollectionView for Android?

~~~
slow_donkey
UICollectionView would map to RecylerView on Android. But because RV gets used
in 90% of screens and has annoying boilerplate, companies commonly make
abstractions over rv like Bento.

------
chimen
"Sorry, you’re not allowed to access this page."

~~~
localhostdotdev
works fine for me™️ here is a copy:
[https://outline.com/jHJzzZ](https://outline.com/jHJzzZ)

